# Looking for carpool to meeting



## ShermanGirl (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm new to the club, live in Sherman but will be in Dallas. Are their any openings going to meeting? I could meet you anywhere along your path in Dallas. If it's too late to respond via forum, Cell: 903-815-6423.


----------



## vacaloca (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm driving from plano if you want to hook up. -Jon


----------

